# Do hedgehogs smell??



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

I was just wondering if hedges smell??? As i was thinking about getting one in the future and i wonder this every time i go in a pet shop with and there are different pets they always seem to smell a bit. Just wondering??


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah... Their poo is disgusting


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Amalthea said:


> Yeah... Their poo is disgusting


Really :devil:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup... And my Hoggle used to love rolling in it, too. Lovely critters


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

and their wheel gets covered in poo, smells up the whole room


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Yup, shit stinks (doesnt everyones?), shit sticks and youll need to clean thier wheel every night ideally!!!
Oh, they seem to like to poop on you when you firsy get them out!! 


Dave.


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Poop poop and more poop! It smells so bad when your cleaning it off the wheel every day haha. And Yes I've had a couple poops in my hand too! :devil:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

sam gamgee said:


> Yup, shit stinks* (doesnt everyones?),* .


Having used the loo straight after Her Majesty the Queen, I can confirm that her's smells RANK! Mine, however, smells like candy floss


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

I was always told at school girls don't poop, have I been brought up on a lie!!


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Well i think ill leave it then and amire everyone elses :2thumb:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

XtremeReptiles said:


> Well i think ill leave it then and amire everyone elses :2thumb:


 
They are lovely critters and it is only poo!!!!


Dave.


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Fair play but i dont fancy my room being stunk out :lol2:


----------



## YJT94 (Jun 17, 2011)

very much so.


----------

